# Ventrilo ohne Putty laufen lassen



## thekillerlord (14. April 2004)

Hi,
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man einen Ventrilo Server dauerhaft zum laufen bekommt. Sonst muss ich das Putty Fenster immer offen lassen, dass der Ventrilo Server on bleibt, und dass ist nervig  . Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu verhintern?


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. April 2004)

Wie hast den System denn konfiguriert. Ich kenn jetzt Ventrilo nicht, aber startest das Teil übern Putty, hast das Teil auf nem Server? Wenn ja, welchen etc.? 

Wenns ein Linux-Server ist, und du startest einen Daemon, dann sollte der doch weiterlaufen. Wennst einen SSH-Tunnel per SSH auf einen Server hast, dann wird die Verbindung weg sein, wennst Putty zumachst.

Beschreib dein Problem mal ein wenig genauer, dann kann ich dir sicher helfen.

Nitro


----------



## thekillerlord (15. April 2004)

Hab jetzt rausgefunden wenn das Putty Fenster Inaktiv wird kann man es zu machen und Der Server bleibt on.
Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. April 2004)

Um das ganze etwas sauberer zu haben, kannst du den Server auch in einem eigenen screen (http://linuxwiki.de/screen) laufen lassen. So kannst du dann auch später z.B. wieder auf die Statusmeldungen gucken, falls der Server welche generiert und nicht wegschreibt oder auch Kommandos eingeben, sofern dies möglich ist. Irgendeinen Grund muss ja geben, dass der Prozess nicht direkt im Hintergrund gestartet wird.

Peter


----------



## eiceman (26. Mai 2004)

Also ich greif das Thema noch mal auf!

Also ich hab einen Root-Server!
Ventrilo läuft, solange das putty-Fenster offen ist optimal. Der Ventrilo Server soll aber laufen, ohne das er mit putty online gehalten wird. hatte schon mal versucht selber ein script zu schreiben. ISt mir aber nicht besonders gut gelungen!

Hier mal der inhalt meines Scripts

```
# Startup ventrilo servers.
VENPATH=/home/ventrilo
VENBIN=$VENPATH/ventrilo_srv
su ventrilo -c "$VENBIN -f$VENPATH/3784 -d"
su ventrilo -c "$VENBIN -f$VENPATH/4000 -d"

renice -5 `cat $VENPATH/3784.pid`
renice -5 `cat $VENPATH/4000.pid`
```

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was daran falsch ist, denn beim booten läd er es nicht mit!


----------



## sannny (17. Juli 2004)

@ thekillerlord: 
starte ventrilo mit  "./ventrilo_srv > /dev/null 2>&1 &"

eiceman, dein script kenn ich von http://www.yeraze.com/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv.html  

wenn der ventriloserver beim rechnerstart gestartet werden soll dann mach nen script nach "/etc/rc2.d/" der z.b. "S98ventrilo" heist.
inhalt der datei:


```
#! /bin/sh

cd /home/<User>/ventrilo
su <User> -c ./ventrilo_srv > /dev/null 2>&1 &
```

den pfade und der user müssen noch editiert werden wenn

das ganze als superuser mit "chmod +x /etc/rc2.d/S98ventrilo" ausführbar machen.

bin zwar auch nicht der linuxchecker aber ich habs so gemacht und bei mir funktioniert wunderbar


----------

